# Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 kommen



## Blackstacker (28. Februar 2012)

die beiden mittelklasse Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 kommen im März und werden auch schon auf der CeBIT zu sehen sein !

Gerade hier zufällig beim stöbern gefunden.

die Preise sehen auch sehr intessant aus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2012)

Endlich ein Grund zur Cebit zu fahren!


----------



## Blackstacker (28. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Endlich ein Grund zur Cebit zu fahren!


 

hab schon 2 Tickets hier aufm Schreibtisch liegen


----------



## Froz0ne (28. Februar 2012)

Wer nicht?


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

Ich!


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. Februar 2012)

Die News gabs schon gestern auf der Main > Radeon HD 7800: Kommt Pitcairn zur Cebit Anfang März? - amd, grafikkarte, cebit, radeon hd 7000


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2012)

> Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 kommen





also mir reicht es wenn die erscheinen, wenn bei denn Karten irgendjemand kommt ist mir egal


----------



## mrwuff (28. Februar 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> also mir reicht es wenn die erscheinen, wenn bei denn Karten irgendjemand kommt ist mir egal


 
Witz! Komm raus!! Du bist umzwingelt!!!


----------



## DiabloJulian (28. Februar 2012)

Das kann doch nicht deren ihr Ernst sein, nur 140 bzw 200$ zu verlangen?! Wie schlecht werden die dann?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Februar 2012)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht deren ihr Ernst sein, nur 140 bzw 200$ zu verlangen?! Wie schlecht werden die dann?



Besser als jede Nvidia


----------



## Locuza (28. Februar 2012)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht deren ihr Ernst sein, nur 140 bzw 200$ zu verlangen?! Wie schlecht werden die dann?


Wenn du dir die Folie anschaust, dann wirst du sehen das AMD für die 77xx-Series 100-200$ verlangen will und für die 78xx Series 200-400$. Die Spezifikationen betrachte ich auch eher vorsichtig. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Besser als jede Nvidia


----------



## Tiz92 (28. Februar 2012)

Natürlich kommen die 

Ich hoffe dass die 7870 etwas mehr Leistung als eine 6950 am besten so schnell wie eine 6970 ist und nur gut 100 Watt verbrät. Denke mit GCN ist das gut möglich.


----------



## Panto (29. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Besser als jede Nvidia


 
ne amd besser als nvidia? wird nie passieren


----------



## belle (29. Februar 2012)

Kommt auf die Sichtweise an, keiner von beiden ist definitiv besser als der andere, AMD hat eben zurzeit den Fertigungsbonus (28 nm vs. 40 nm). 

@ Panto

Eigentlich haben wir gerade diese Situation.


----------



## kuer (29. Februar 2012)

Panto schrieb:


> ne amd besser als nvidia? wird nie passieren



lol ist doch schon so.  Hast du was verpasst....aufwachen....

zum Thema:die 7870 Leistungsmäßig auf Augenhöhe mit 6950, aber teurer, weil sie besser mit Strom umgehen kann ist etwas zu teuer. Will meine Stromersparnis nicht im Vorfeld schon ausgeben, dann macht das keinen Sinn. 
Ich hoffe das die Preise lansam nach unten gehen. So gut wie die AMDs auch sind, so viel Geld gebe ich nicht dür eine GK aus. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

@kuer: Sie sind nicht nur teuer, weil sie effektiver sind, sondern einfach weil sie neu sind  das ist doch mit allem so...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Februar 2012)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Preise lansam nach unten gehen. So gut wie die AMDs auch sind, so viel Geld gebe ich nicht dür eine GK aus.


 
Deswegen warten ja auch alle auf Kepler.


----------



## Scarvik (29. Februar 2012)

Da werdich doch noch warten mit ner neuen GPU


----------



## XXTREME (29. Februar 2012)

kuer schrieb:


> lol ist doch schon so.  Hast du was verpasst....aufwachen....
> 
> zum Thema:die 7870 Leistungsmäßig auf Augenhöhe mit 6950, aber teurer, weil sie besser mit Strom umgehen kann ist etwas zu teuer. Will meine Stromersparnis nicht im Vorfeld schon ausgeben, dann macht das keinen Sinn.
> Ich hoffe das die Preise lansam nach unten gehen. So gut wie die AMDs auch sind, so viel Geld gebe ich nicht dür eine GK aus. Mal abwarten.


 

So schauts aus . Die HD7870 erscheint hier bestimmt nicht für 200€, wer das erwartet tickt nicht mehr ganz rund. Ich wette das für die HD7870 mindestens 280€ fällig werden und für die HD7850 ca. 220€... passt mal auf ... . Somit ist die gesamte GEN, angefangen von der HD7770 bis hinauf zur HD7970 viel zu teuer für´s Gebotene.
Ich bete schon an den Nividia Gott ... Lass die High-End Gefurzes schnell erscheinen und schneller als die HD7970 werden . Denn die Preise der AMD Karten müssen drastisch runter .


----------



## boxleitnerb (1. März 2012)

^ exakt. Die 6970/6950 hatten einen MSRP von 369 und 299 Dollar. Großartig anders wird das hier nicht aussehen. D.h. wir bekommen Performance, die fast anderthalb Jahre alt ist zum selben Preis. Fortschritt, yay


----------



## Ratzel101106 (3. März 2012)

Hm... ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich wieder mal zu AMD/ATI greife... meine letzte ATI war ne 9800pro und mit der hatte ich immer Treiberprobleme wenn mal ein neues Game rauskam. Naja und nach 1 JAhr ist sie mir sowieso aberaucht... seitdem nur noch bei der Konkurenz eingekauft... V9999GT (6800er Serie) dann die 8800GTS (512MB Variante) und bis jetzt ne GTX275 mit der ich sogar ohne weiteres BF3 spielen kann. In Zeiten von steigenden Energiekosten ist es ja echt überlegenswert eine etwas sparsamere Karte zuverbauen. AMD 7970 schneller als eine GTX580, jedoch sparsamer. Das hört sich doch prima an oder nicht? Aber was ist denn mit den lieben Treiberchen? Und der Grafikqualität?
Also ich bin echt ratlos... ist das noch so krass mit den Treiberproblemen?


----------



## CyLord (3. März 2012)

Konnte ich mit meiner 9800 non-Pro nicht bestätigen. Allerdings hat sie vor ihrem Defekt Grafikfehler produziert & das nicht überall. Aber das liegt ab & zu dicht beieinander. Seit der Karte, waren alle von ATi bei mir.


----------



## RobHH (3. März 2012)

Also wer heute schon die PC Games Hardware 04/2012 gelesen hat, der weiß wie die Spezifikationen der neuen Reihe sind.

Die Benchmarks in Battlefield 3 sind der Hammer, die HD 7870 ist nur 2-5% langsamer als die HD 7950  woho


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. März 2012)

Ich bin wohl der einzige Abonnent der die neue Ausgabe noch nicht bekommen hat, dabei bin ich sicher näher an der Redaktion als 80% der restlichen Leser


----------



## RobHH (3. März 2012)

Könnte daran liegen, dass der Versand von Hamburg aus erfolgt - und da wohne ich, deshalb war die wohl heute schon in der Post.

Achtung Spoiler, für diejenigen die die Ausgabe lieber selbst lesen wollen:

Die HD 7870 schlägt die GTX 570 in Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 um 5-10%.
In Battlefield 3 ist sie kaum langsamer als die HD 7950, in Dragon Age und Crysis 2 jedoch um 10-19% langsamer.
Leistungsaufnahme in Spielen etwa 114 Watt.

Die HD 7850 ist leicht unter dem Niveau der HD 6970, wobei das je nach Spiel 2-9% sind.
Nur bei Dragon Age ist der Unterschied heftiger. Leistungsaufnahme in Spielen etwa bei 98 Watt.


----------



## themasda (3. März 2012)

waaaaaaaaaaaas, wenn das stimmt hol ich mir die 7870, wird eine super karte


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. März 2012)

themasda schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaas, wenn das stimmt hol ich mir die 7870, wird eine super karte


 
Im Durchschnitt ist die 7870 schon etwas langsamer. In etwa 6970 / GTX570-Niveau.


----------



## Push (3. März 2012)

AMD HD 7800

hmmm ....


----------



## DarkMo (3. März 2012)

Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> Hm... ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich wieder mal zu AMD/ATI greife... meine letzte ATI war ne 9800pro und mit der hatte ich immer Treiberprobleme wenn mal ein neues Game rauskam. Naja und nach 1 JAhr ist sie mir sowieso aberaucht... seitdem nur noch bei der Konkurenz eingekauft... V9999GT (6800er Serie) dann die 8800GTS (512MB Variante) und bis jetzt ne GTX275 mit der ich sogar ohne weiteres BF3 spielen kann. In Zeiten von steigenden Energiekosten ist es ja echt überlegenswert eine etwas sparsamere Karte zuverbauen. AMD 7970 schneller als eine GTX580, jedoch sparsamer. Das hört sich doch prima an oder nicht? Aber was ist denn mit den lieben Treiberchen? Und der Grafikqualität?
> Also ich bin echt ratlos... ist das noch so krass mit den Treiberproblemen?


 quali mäßig sollen sie ja erstmals wieder an die nv's ranreichen, da se dieses flimmer dingsbums zeug wo gelöst haben wollen. treiberprobs... ich hatte in den letzten jahren mit den grünen mehr scherereien  ne rote rein un plötzlich gings. so macht halt jeder seine erfahrungen. liegt weniger an der karte als an der rechnerzusammensetzung denk ich ma.


----------



## biohaufen (3. März 2012)

Hmm, also wirds eine HD 7870 oder 7850 ! Super AMD, weiter so! Wenn sie für 180€ über den Ladentisch geht ist alles ok


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2012)

irgendwie ahne ich, dass die nvidia karten auch teuer werden. haben die hersteller vielleicht zu hohe produktionskosten, wegen der geringen fertigung?
ich meine eine amd 6870 kostet nur noch 140 euro und bietet sehr viel für ihr geld. eine amd 7870 wird um die 400 euro gehandelt. 
260 euro mehr geld für eine 7870 und dafür 40% schneller als eine amd 6870, ist ein bischen zuviel des guten. 

jetzt sagen viele, amd hat keine konkurrenz und sie brauchen jeden cent. das stimmt zwar, aber die messlatte in sachen preisen ist für viele saftig.
Nvidia kenne ich als brutaler hersteller, was die preise betrifft. wir werden sehen, ich sehe vielleicht für den GK110 preise von 600 euro aufwärts.


----------



## Z3Rlot (4. März 2012)

ich würde mir jetzt schnell die gtx 480 für 199 bei alternate bestellen da bist genauso gut bedient .wenn man sieht wie lange man ne grafikkarte überhaupt hat


----------



## Rizoma (4. März 2012)

die 7870 wird bestimmt nicht mit 400 gehandelt da die 7950 ja so um die 400 kostet


----------

